# Gnome 2.28 from ports: libgphoto2 and  libltdl



## moatdib (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi all,
In the process to compile gnome 2.28 from ports on Freebsd 8.0 i386. System was installed from the dvd,  ports installed with portsnap fetch/extract on ftp server. X11 went without a glitch. Trying the compilation of gnome2 in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.

Compilation went OK till it reached libgphoto2 where it stops saying "libgphoto2 requires libltdl but cannot compile and link against it"

libltdl seems installed OK, I'm a bit in the dark here, I didn't find any valuable info so far. 

Newbie, Newbie....

Cheers


----------



## moatdib (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't understand it is so tricky and so random...
After libgphoto2, I had trouble with libxul, gnome-applet and now webkit. When I make clean and rerun I got an error on a requested range not satisfiable then stop on error, I tried several times even rebooted (wtf!) tried again and now it seems alright and keeps going on the gnome2 compile.

I have been on this for about three days now, though the first times I was using a full install and ran into problem when it wanted to update the doc so now I use a minimal install and try to keep things simple. 

No offence to anyone here , nobody's fault, probably my non-experience, I'm following the handbook, but I start to be on the frustrated side! Just hope to go through all of it, I can't imagine what can happen when upgrading though...

Cheers all


----------



## moatdib (Feb 23, 2010)

I start to wonder if things are not related to this :
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2009-June/008724.html
I have p5Q pro as well, and some packages stop due to bad md5 sum or sha sum

I tried to ssh into the box and get this fairly quickly: 
Bad packet length 1668247069.
Disconnecting: Packet corrupt

it says in the link that disabling rxcsum tend to make things a tad more stable, how can I do this?  

While I'm here,  since I did a very minimal install, I didn't put the man pages, my mistake, what is the best way to install them, sysinstall?

Cheers


----------



## moatdib (Feb 23, 2010)

forget the man pages, I used sysinstall :stud


----------



## moatdib (Feb 23, 2010)

Good for rxcsum, I'll see how it goes


----------



## moatdib (Feb 23, 2010)

Well completed the install of gnome,  started to compile firefox, seg faults and freeze. Reboot,  clean and compile again followed by a page fault/panic and hang. I give up. Thank you guys anyway

Cheers


----------

